# Another aquarium in my house.



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

I decided to put up a 10 gallon planted tank. I've been wanting a carpeted aquarium and I'm not sure if this will do that since it seems to have a mind of its own... but its looking awesome. but the specs are 10 gallons, 96 watts of light alternating brightness throughout the day. 48 watts for 3 hours 96 for 3 hours and back to 46 for 3 hours then off. two 2liter diy co2 into a ac130 internal filter. The filter i use is a small filter off of my fluval edge tank I think its rated for 5 gallons but it has the ability to adjust flow so its at its lowest setting. I do have water movement but its mostly from the ac130. The tank is growing like wildfire... The plants I have in the tank are Dwarf hairgrass, a HUGE amazon sword (may need a new home its becoming to big for the tank) some jungle val, a crypt of some sort *(questions on Jungle val and crypt below) * as well as a few stem plants someone gave me a long time ago and i forget the name. 
I was expecting a ton of algae.. but mostly it appears on the rocks in the middle of the tank.. not much if any on the glass but I do use my glass cleaner (magnet style) almost everyday in the morning while I'm having my morning pepsi (Yuck at coffee lol) not out of necessity but more of I have nothing else to do lol. Anyhow I was under the impression Jungle val got really really long and layered the top of the water? mine is short like 3 inches tall and throwing runners.. maybe its due to the light and co2 i dont know but it looks like if it keeps up it will carpet my tank way before the DHG. Also the Crypts.* I bought one crypt about 2 years ago and it got massive when i pulled my 55 gallon apart to change tanks i found out that it didnt get large it just multiplied and split like my amazon sword.. well now that its in my new tanks its throwing runners and growing that way? just thought it was weird for it to change.. anyway thanks for reading  here's a photo of my tank!*

(ps) sorry this is so long


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks really nice!Well done.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow that looks very nice! Everytime I see a post like this it doesn't help my wanting to do this! I'm about to have an open 10g too.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

hotwingz said:


> Wow that looks very nice! Everytime I see a post like this it doesn't help my wanting to do this! I'm about to have an open 10g too.





coralbandit said:


> Looks really nice!Well done.


thanks you two. I hope this tank fills out nicely I'm hoping it grows in thick... I'd love my ghost shrimp to breed like crazy!!!!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful !!!
Depends where the ghost shrimp came from...they are actually brackish water and don't normally breed in fresh water but now
after years of breeding, the ones breed in captivity are learning to breed there. So it depends on who breed them and/or if
they are wild caught(as many are). I have had them have babies in my fresh water tank before. Works better when the tank
has a few months on it rather than a freshly filled/set up tank.
Lots of "stemmed" plants get bushy when trimmed at the top.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

sweet!!


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Raymond S. said:


> Beautiful !!!
> Depends where the ghost shrimp came from...they are actually brackish water and don't normally breed in fresh water but now
> after years of breeding, the ones breed in captivity are learning to breed there. So it depends on who breed them and/or if
> they are wild caught(as many are). I have had them have babies in my fresh water tank before. Works better when the tank
> ...


yea, I set it up a little bit before hand to cycle it. but other then that it was a fresh set up. I think i waited a month before i put anything in. But i did cycle with my large freshwater tank's water. the shrimp seem to be okay. I had one end up in my filter some how.. I would of assumed it got sucked into the intake but its so slow and the intake vents are so small I just dont know how that is possible.. but either way it found a way in. This tank is just exploding with plants.. I've never had one move this fast before.. it seems like each one of my jungle vals are throwing a new runner every day. I'm sure its not every day but feels like it lol. I think that the tank has been up for a month and a half now I put plants/ferts/co2 in day 1 I put 2 or 3 jungle vals now i have upwards of 15 or 16 all near the same height and a few smaller ones.. its crazy! The DHG is slower moving but i can deffiently see that its attempting to carpet. the Amazon sword is going to need a new home.. its already to large for the tank. and the crypt now i have 3 of them. its just fun watching it move so fast!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Great keep up whatever your doing.
The idea of putting in shrimp after the tank is mature just works better for the fry. A new tank has hardly no algae.
A mature one does even though you can't see it for being so small. It's anything but a necessity, just better for the fry
as well as the adult shrimp. That I base on the fact that they acted frantic when I'd put in food for the first few months
but then as more natural food became available to them, they slowed down a bit on that frantic rush for the food.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Raymond S. said:


> Great keep up whatever your doing.
> The idea of putting in shrimp after the tank is mature just works better for the fry. A new tank has hardly no algae.
> A mature one does even though you can't see it for being so small. It's anything but a necessity, just better for the fry
> as well as the adult shrimp. That I base on the fact that they acted frantic when I'd put in food for the first few months
> but then as more natural food became available to them, they slowed down a bit on that frantic rush for the food.


mine act a bit nuts when i put in food as well.. I feed them a tiny piece of algae sinking tab and a tiny tiny small flake of fish food. I dont normally have to remove any access food but its usually their the next morning and gone by the time i return from class..


----------

